# New 330i ZHP Mystic Blue



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> *The more I see the Mystic Blue the more I like it, I'm sooooo glad that I got that color.
> *


Ditto. My garage is all ready for the mystic 330cic. Now, will someone in Germany PLEASE PUT IT ON A BOAT!!!

I guess the wait is getting to me 

SteveH


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Arm Rest*

Beautiful car!!

I just ordered my ZHP. Do not know if it comes with the center arm rest and consol. My 2000 323i sport does not have it and I have learned to live without it but do like it when I drive another car. Did your car come with the arm rest?


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Arm Rest*



KU Ned said:


> *Beautiful car!!
> 
> Do not know if it comes with the center arm rest and consol. *


Yes, all ZHP comes with it.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Thanks!*

I ordered a 330i, ZHP, silver grey, cold weather, moon roof three weeks ago. Luckily Baron BMW in KC had one in its allocation going to production the following week.

Owner's Circle reports that it is awaiting shipment. What is the 800 # to get more specific information? I know of the shipping company site but do not know how you get the specific information from BMW NA.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

800-831-1117 ext 3


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks again!!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Thanks!*



KU Ned said:


> *I ordered a 330i, ZHP, silver grey, *


shouldn't a good KU boy have ordered Mystic Blue? :bigpimp:

:rofl:


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*It was a tough choice*

It was tough but the day I ordered the car a silver gray M3 was delivered and I fell in love with it. There will be a Jayhawk in the back window! Rock Chalk!!


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Congrats, nice car. 

Those wheels may be a pain to clean but they sure look nice. :thumbup:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

rmh said:


> *My local dealer called me on Saturday to tell me that he had a Mystic Blue ZHP in stock. I had been looking for a 330i with a manual tranmission with the premium and cold weather packages, but wanted to see a performance package car first before making a decision.
> 
> To make a long story short, I bought it and drove it home on Sunday. It has:
> 
> ...


Can you check your steering wheel and tell me if it has a button on it that allows you to switch modes (FM1 to FM2 to CD to AM, etc.) on it? Thanks!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow what a car... Mystic Blue... nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *Wow! The mystic blue look much darker in those pictures than from what I've seen in the past.
> 
> I assume it's the lighting or the camera. ??
> *


It's the lighting. This morning was cloudy in the Bay Area. Rain on the way. I hope rmh put that thing in the garage! 

-Peter


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:yikes: OMG!!! Awesome car, the mystic in that pic looks closer to OB than Topaz :dunno: Looks great though :thumbup:


----------



## rmh (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: New 330i ZHP Mystic Blue*



greginaz1 said:


> *Can you check your steering wheel and tell me if it has a button on it that allows you to switch modes (FM1 to FM2 to CD to AM, etc.) on it? Thanks! *


No. On mine, there are a set of buttons that raise and lower the volumn, and another to advance to the next preset station on the radio. As far as i can tell there is not a way to switch modes.

Bob


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: New 330i ZHP Mystic Blue*



rmh said:


> *No. On mine, there are a set of buttons that raise and lower the volumn, and another to advance to the next preset station on the radio. As far as i can tell there is not a way to switch modes.
> 
> Bob *


Shoot, that is what I thought. No different from my 00 323 and 00 M5.........I wish BMW would add it!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: New 330i ZHP Mystic Blue*



rmh said:


> *No. On mine, there are a set of buttons that raise and lower the volumn, and another to advance to the next preset station on the radio. As far as i can tell there is not a way to switch modes.*


I thought that scrolling through the presets would advance through FM1, FM2, and AM?


----------



## rmh (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New 330i ZHP Mystic Blue*



alee said:


> *I thought that scrolling through the presets would advance through FM1, FM2, and AM? *


I guess I didn't keep at it long enough 

But I doubt it will switch to the CD this way....

Bob


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Actually in the manual it says the "R/T" button on the steering wheel is supposed to switch between modes... My original sport wheel didn't do it and now my M3 wheel also doesn't do it.... What gives? Is the manual wrong or BMW screwed up this one?


----------

